# Scientists at Japan decipher thoughts using an MRI scan and neural networks.



## dAVID_ (Jan 21, 2018)

George Orwell was right.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm still waiting for that machine able to decipher dreams.
I'd be the first person to buy it, any price.


----------

